# on fishing for crickets



## sk8erkho (Mar 15, 2007)

Any ideas on getting crickets out of the big tub and into smaller enclosures. Not into sticking my hands in there.


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 15, 2007)

i used tweezers, i just open the lid a little stick the tweezers in grab a cricket and bring it out


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 15, 2007)

get a cling film/cellophane tube, cooking foil tube whatever!

stick it in the tub wait for crix to climb up, remove and shake in with your mantis, used to be scared of crix, now ive become battle hardened, found one in the bath this morn and i didnt bat an eyelid, nor did my parents! was in there a good few hours before i decided i needed a shower!


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a pair of those long tweezers. That is the way to go.


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 15, 2007)

Just wear latex gloves and dive in with your fingers! I'm a girly-girl, and I wash out fly cultures bare-handed. Which may not be the smartest thing to do in the world, now that I think about it.


----------

